# I have probably been remiss, but i need advice



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

In May as you probably know we went back to a M/H from a caravan,after my husbands heart attack he decided he no longer wanted to tow. We were booked to go away 1st June and that left little time to purchase another M/H. But we found one that suited us and our pocket and we have not had any problems. BUT at the time i asked the seller who is a dealer and a hirer for the service records and warranty the M/H is a Swift Sundance 590RS 2006, he was less than forthcoming although he did offer a 2 year warranty only verbally, and said the service records were on the data base. But i have no paperwork even to say the vehicle has been serviced, and now i read tht Swift have extended their warranty to 3 years. Ok i can hear you saying silly female or something not printable, but i have no warranty or service records, what shall i do?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Insist on the paperwork from the dealer. Maybe threaten trading standards or reject vehicle or use the ultimate weapon tell them you have 27.000 friends. Send build number to Swift and ask them for the warranty.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

frenchfancy said:


> In May as you probably know we went back to a M/H from a caravan,after my husbands heart attack he decided he no longer wanted to tow. We were booked to go away 1st June and that left little time to purchase another M/H. But we found one that suited us and our pocket and we have not had any problems. BUT at the time i asked the seller who is a dealer and a hirer for the service records and warranty the M/H is a Swift Sundance 590RS 2006, he was less than forthcoming although he did offer a 2 year warranty only verbally, and said the service records were on the data base. But i have no paperwork even to say the vehicle has been serviced, and now i read tht Swift have extended their warranty to 3 years. Ok i can hear you saying silly female or something not printable, but i have no warranty or service records, what shall i do?


If you PM us your details we will check it out for you.Regards Peter.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

SwiftGroup said:


> If you PM us your details we will check it out for you.Regards Peter.


I've never owned a Swift, but I have to say that's an impressive response. If only other dealers/manufacturers were as switched on.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Swift by name and Swift by nature!!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant response Swift   

Bob


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Waiting for a reply please*

I have pm emmed my details just wondered if you received them. Thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Contact*

Hello FrenchFancy

Yes we have, Amy will give you a call this afternoon.

Regards
Kath


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Contact*



SwiftGroup said:


> Hello FrenchFancy
> 
> Yes we have, Amy will give you a call this afternoon.
> 
> ...


#

Hey swift Grooup 
Excellent well done.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I just wish all companies were of this quality, I have been waiting for a part for my vehicle for about 18 months it's only a little chrome trim not expensive, they are just not interested.

Ron


PS. I think my next MH will be a Swift


----------

